# Nirvana Bubblicious



## Exarmy (Sep 8, 2008)

Whos grown it, And it tasted like bubble gum? Or if you had Serious Seeds and it tasted like bubble gum let me know.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

do they still offer it??? i thought they didn't lemme check


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Check this out.  Always wanted to buy from em but haven't gotten the chance to as of now but I know they are a reputable breeder.

http://marijuana-seeds.nl/bubblegum.html


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

disco, I have heard good things about marijuana-seeds.nl.... and if you want, I would say go ahead and purchase those.  And nirvana doesn't offer bubblicious anymore on their website, I just checked.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 9, 2008)

I just ordered their Northern Lights and Aurora Indica (they threw in 5 free Mazar x Afghan (or skunk can't remember). I got the seeds in 10 days.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29631


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 9, 2008)

im growing Nirvana Bubblelicious right now...check out my journal. Got two females about 18 inches tall, just cloned them and will be flowering in a month. Ill let you know how it smokes...


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the seeds already, Im just trying to choose what im replace males with. Thanks for the links. I was just curious if it hype or reality


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a bubblicious that is going to harvest close to 16 oz. Just like any cross there are different phenos. I have two different phenos in my garden one is a monster.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a couple about 4 wks into flower. When I rub the stem between my fingers they smell exactly like the flat piece of bubblegum that used to come with Baseball cards.


----------

